# Spanish postal system



## Phil&Jo (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience of using the Spanish postal system. We receive our bills regularly of course but we are starting a small business and wish to use the postal system for distribution within Spain for letter size envelopes (not heavy). 

Would appreciate views on reliability from anyone with first hand experience. 

We are based in Jaen province and I have enquired at the local post office who didn't seem keen on giving us unbiased information. 

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil&Jo said:


> Does anybody have any experience of using the Spanish postal system. We receive our bills regularly of course but we are starting a small business and wish to use the postal system for distribution within Spain for letter size envelopes (not heavy).
> 
> Would appreciate views on reliability from anyone with first hand experience.
> 
> ...


Our dealings with Correos have been fine although not cordial especially when the miserable git who runs the local post office is there. When he is away, everything is cheerful and helpful.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

No problems with them, they are most helpful, and our young, blond, 6foot, Post Lady....................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The postal system round here is a bit erratic. When the regular postman is on holiday, the mail doesn't always get delivered because only he knows the old street names (some have changed several times over the last 50 years). 

Twice we have had correctly-addressed parcels returned to sender for no apparent reason. Once, a book we had ordered was inexplicably placed in a plain brown envelope and a load of other stuff dumped on top of it; if we hadn't insisted on him searching the entire office we would never have got it.

I guess it depends where you are and how efficient the local staff are. If your business depends on 100% reliable delivery you might want to consider an alternative like MRW.
MRW - Postal


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter lives in Monforte and her lack mail delivery is nothing short of scandalous on Friday she had two letter from the electricity board. one was them telling her that the electric bill that was due to be paid on September 25th was long overdue.. the other letter was the original bill.


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

Urg I had two large boxes of teaching resources sent to Madrid. I never considered that they might not arrive. That's going to be expensive if not...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I am in Malaga area and we don't find it to be particular reliable although we have received MOST things. My friend in Nerja hates the Spanish postal system with a passion. They have lost many of the things he has posted and attempted to receive - once he even was chasing up something that he had sent out signed for a month after the event, when he went into the correos office he asked about what had happened.....'it's been sent, don't know' was the answer......then he saw it still sitting on the shelf in their office!!!!

If you are reliant on it for a business I would also suggest MRW - they are very good


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

For the last 15 years i have been sending , more or less regularly, things and cards (including xmas cards) to Spain from Spain itself, UK, France , Qatar and Egypt, and I can honestly swear that all envelopes and packages have been delivered within a reasonable time frame. i cannot think of a single thing that has been lost. Not one. So you are either a very unlucky lot, or I am the lucky one.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> For the last 15 years i have been sending , more or less regularly, things and cards (including xmas cards) to Spain from Spain itself, UK, France , Qatar and Egypt, and I can honestly swear that all envelopes and packages have been delivered within a reasonable time frame. i cannot think of a single thing that has been lost. Not one. So you are either a very unlucky lot, or I am the lucky one.


Nay nay, Smiley, I´m not complaining


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spanish Postal System*

Not living in Spain yet - so no experience of the system - but is it not more reliable to have a PO box number and collect your post from the Post Office (Correreos)??


----------



## Phil&Jo (Oct 7, 2012)

donz said:


> I am in Malaga area and we don't find it to be particular reliable although we have received MOST things. My friend in Nerja hates the Spanish postal system with a passion. They have lost many of the things he has posted and attempted to receive - once he even was chasing up something that he had sent out signed for a month after the event, when he went into the correos office he asked about what had happened.....'it's been sent, don't know' was the answer......then he saw it still sitting on the shelf in their office!!!!
> 
> If you are reliant on it for a business I would also suggest MRW - they are very good


I checked out MRW's website, it seems that they want to predominantly deliver to business addresses unless I have misunderstood? Has anybody had dealings with MRW? 

Thanks 

Jo


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

LesleyL said:


> Not living in Spain yet - so no experience of the system - but is it not more reliable to have a PO box number and collect your post from the Post Office (Correreos)??


As there is no postal system in the campo (countryside) and only to some urbanizations, we find that many people HAVE to either use the Post Office or a private PO box.



We've used MRW, DHL, UPS etc. and they are all good around here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

All our Amazon stuff comes via MRW and very reliably too. Ours isn't a business address!!


----------



## Phil&Jo (Oct 7, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> All our Amazon stuff comes via MRW and very reliably too. Ours isn't a business address!!


No, of course yours isn't a business address but if you look at the MRW website for deliveries emanating in Spain they want to deliver to business addresses not private ones. I suppose if Amazon UK say if you want our business then they jump and deliver to private addresses. 

We have had very quick deliveries from England via MRW, DHL, Parcelforce and the postal system.

Thanks 

Jo


----------

